

Is Sitting Really the Smoking of Our Generation? - priteshjain
http://lifehacker.com/why-i-killed-my-standing-desk-and-what-i-do-instead-1565554537?utm_campaign=socialflow_lifehacker_facebook&utm_source=lifehacker_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow

======
lingben
let me reword and tl:dr this article

is smoking cigarettes really the smoking of heroine of our generation? nope,
not really, as long as you do a little bit of exercise while you're smoking,
it will compensate for any ill effects from nicotine

hopefully now it is obvious why the premise and conclusion are just plain
wrong and ignorant

moving 'a little bit' does not compensate in any way the negative
physiological and metabolic effects of sitting down

